# BOW.... Wow!



## Marc Phillips (Aug 2, 2009)

Gotta love that Bethlehem Olive Wood.... I sure do!


----------



## CSue (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW! is right!  That is one beautiful pen, Marc.  Very well done.  What a beautiful piece of wood!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful pen Marc.  Nice BOW blank.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 2, 2009)

Outstanding example! beautiful pen!


----------



## philb (Aug 2, 2009)

Great pen,

One of my favourites to work with. Easy to cut, turns easily, sands easily! Always looks good no matter how poor the blank looked before you turned it. In fact some of the most boring blanks Ive used turn out to have the best figure when turned!

What finish you have one there, looks good!

PHIL


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow!  I agree that is an awesome pen.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Aug 2, 2009)

philbaldwin said:


> Great pen,
> 
> One of my favourites to work with. Easy to cut, turns easily, sands easily! Always looks good no matter how poor the blank looked before you turned it. In fact some of the most boring blanks Ive used turn out to have the best figure when turned!
> 
> ...



CA and then Beall buffed... 

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## broitblat (Aug 2, 2009)

I've always enjoyed seeing and working with Olive wood, but that is an extraordinary example.

  -Barry


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome blank and pen.


----------



## CountryPens (Aug 2, 2009)

I like it Marc.  Very good work.  I love BOW too.

Lester


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 2, 2009)

That is a stuning chunk of wood! nicely done!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Ligget (Aug 3, 2009)

Lovely pen Marc, BOW is in my favourite woods list too!


----------



## YORKGUM (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a keeper.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.... I sure am hoping I can find another blank like that!


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2009)

The color palette on that blank sure turned out great.  I agree, the olive wood turns great, finishes great and you got an excellent pen from it.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 7, 2009)

Great looking pen!  I like those natural windows the BOW left.  Like there waiting for a name or image to be engraved in them.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 7, 2009)

bold grain!
looks good


----------

